# L1 Visa and 12 yr work history



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello

As I don't hold a BSc degree I am being asked for a 12yr progressive job history does anyone have any advice on how to do this with all the relevant info? A list of the info areas to hit in the letters I'm being given would be a massive help.

The biggest headache I have is my work history only goes back to sixth form (11 yrs) so I'm figuring education certificates will do?? 

Anything else I'm missing?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

12 years are required to substitute for a formal degree. It sound like your resume is a year short. Do you not have a current resume? That should do the job aside from the missing year.


----------



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

CVs been submitted but that only goes back 6yrs, the process I have to go through now is get written letters signed by ex colleagues/bosses so any hints on content?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

As I understand it the letters , apart from stating when you worked for the company, must have full description of your jobs and positions with details of management/executive role if applicable. 

The letters must show that your working experience was progressive (that you did not remain in the same position over the years) and that over the years you developed and progressed within your chosen field by taking on more responsibilities and promotions.


----------



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

All letters provided now so onto Visa submittal it is. 

Thanks for the help peeps!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

darkreign2409 said:


> Hello
> 
> As I don't hold a BSc degree I am being asked for a 12yr progressive job history does anyone have any advice on how to do this with all the relevant info? A list of the info areas to hit in the letters I'm being given would be a massive help.
> 
> ...


there is no requirement for a degree or 12 years experience with an L visa


----------



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> there is no requirement for a degree or 12 years experience with an L visa


There is for British Nationals as that request comes from my Visa Lawyer.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

darkreign2409 said:


> There is for British Nationals as that request comes from my Visa Lawyer.


Your country has no bearing on it ...Immigration law applies to all

Then you have an idiot for a lawyer


----------



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not going to get dragged into anything - that's the advice I've been given by a legal professional so I'll stick with it.

Maybe people on this forum shouldn't be so quick to jump down others throats, I've come here for help not to be treated badly by people who assume they know better.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Your country has no bearing on it ...Immigration law applies to all
> 
> Then you have an idiot for a lawyer


Please refrain from attacks. Thank you. 

I did not see an official link posted by you to verify your statement.


----------



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Finally.....*

...my visa was signed off today and I can travel to my new job on the 4th December  Woot!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

darkreign2409 said:


> ...my visa was signed off today and I can travel to my new job on the 4th December  Woot!


told you I was right


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

darkreign2409 said:


> ...my visa was signed off today and I can travel to my new job on the 4th December  Woot!


Congratulations ...


----------



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> told you I was right


No you weren't. The length of time related to the thorough checks having to be done for my 12yr work history and specialised knowledge.

I'd really appreciate you not commenting on this again as you obviously dont know what you are talking about. Any decent immigration lawyer will tell you that you are wrong.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

darkreign2409 said:


> No you weren't. The length of time related to the thorough checks having to be done for my 12yr work history and specialised knowledge.
> 
> I'd really appreciate you not commenting on this again as you obviously dont know what you are talking about. Any decent immigration lawyer will tell you that you are wrong.


Just as a last comment, I too came over to the US without a degree but with 10 years experience with my company as a Project Manager and some 10 years experience with a previous company as a Client Services Manager. I would not have got my transfer without that experience and knowledge under my belt.

Anyway, you are on your way now so good luck to you. 

Where are you going in the US by the way, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

darkreign2409 said:


> ...my visa was signed off today and I can travel to my new job on the 4th December  Woot!


Congratulations! Where will home be?


----------



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

Southern California is now going to be my new home which is a great place. Already lined up football and rugby teams to play for (priorities) as I can't do much else till my SS# is given two weeks after I enter 

I'm sure I'll be a regular poster once I hit the US.


----------

